# Anyone travelled US > Canada yet?



## Bertrand (Nov 4, 2021)

One thing you'll have to check is provincial rules for quarantine. The federal can impose a quarantine, but so does the provincial.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

Following for my upcoming trip in February. The other thing you will want to watch for is if the definition of fully vaccinated changes to include a booster. I wear a N95 while traveling to limit the chance of exposure.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Same here following for my trip in early Feb, please update the thread!!! Thanks.


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

Went there three weeks ago (BC side) to check out Revelstoke and Sun Peaks. Made sure I got tested 3 days before the flight, installed the ArriveCAN app and uploaded the docs (Vaccination details and etc). The only thing complicated was on the way back, the US requires testing day before arriving to the US. Knowing this, bought a test kit from Costco before we left for Canada which works with the NAVICA APP. 

Day before I was ready to fly, used my phone to login to the NAVICA APP - it connected me to a person / video call with them to review and watch (video observation) while I was performing the test - 20 minutes later, got the test results via e-mail. Had no problem using it as proof of testing when I left BC (and entered the US).


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Just got back. Crossed by land at Paterson, super easy. As long as you have all your ducks in a row it will be easy.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

thecadgod said:


> Just got back. Crossed by land at Paterson, super easy. As long as you have all your ducks in a row it will be easy.


I'm traveling next week. Where did you go and how were the conditions?


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

GregT943 said:


> I'm traveling next week. Where did you go and how were the conditions?


Got 2 days in at Big Red Cats. Hadn't snowed in a long time, but BRC has sooooo much terrain and great guides they were able to put us on good soft boot powder. It wasn't like past Canada trips with nipple deep blower snow, but the guides did an amazing job.

That whole area needs more snow pretty bad. The guide mentioned that they only had 3 or so days left till BRC was skied out, and they have more terrain then I have ever seen, their roads go on for ever and ever.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

thecadgod said:


> Got 2 days in at Big Red Cats. Hadn't snowed in a long time, but BRC has sooooo much terrain and great guides they were able to put us on good soft boot powder. It wasn't like past Canada trips with nipple deep blower snow, but the guides did an amazing job.
> 
> That whole area needs more snow pretty bad. The guide mentioned that they only had 3 or so days left till BRC was skied out, and they have more terrain then I have ever seen, their roads go on for ever and ever.


wtf, that's so disappointing to hear. I really hope they get snow before 2/22 which is when I will be there with them. Didn't you go to Baldface as well? How are they doing with snow? I'll be in Nelson with Kootenay backcountry guides from 2/24 - 2/27, hopefully their backcountry zone is doing better than Rossland's. I really hope they get a decent storm soon. I figured mid to late February would basically be a guarantee for good conditions but I guess not.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

GregT943 said:


> wtf, that's so disappointing to hear. I really hope they get snow before 2/22 which is when I will be there with them. Didn't you go to Baldface as well? How are they doing with snow? I'll be in Nelson with Kootenay backcountry guides from 2/24 - 2/27, hopefully their backcountry zone is doing better than Rossland's. I really hope they get a decent storm soon. I figured mid to late February would basically be a guarantee for good conditions but I guess not.


I with you, hoping that whole area gets a major change in weather. I have Baldface scheduled for March, 11th, 12th and 13th. Im pretty sure Nelson got a more snow during the last little refresher.

At the top of run of the runs the guide pointed out BF's terrain, Valhalla's, the Kootenays and an other, honestly looked the same to me.


----------



## loonies (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a trip to Whistler planned for 2/23, crossing into Canada by land. The testing and the ArriveCAN app seem straightforward enough. Hoping everything goes smooth.


----------



## Bertrand (Nov 4, 2021)

loonies said:


> I have a trip to Whistler planned for 2/23, crossing into Canada by land. The testing and the ArriveCAN app seem straightforward enough. Hoping everything goes smooth.


It should be fine, as long as you dont drive a semi truck 😁


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Sounds like starting 2/28 they are going to stop requiring the PCR test.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

thecadgod said:


> Sounds like starting 2/28 they are going to stop requiring the PCR test.


I've been so freaking busy I haven't had a chance to listen to Dr. Henry's latest guidelines, so I have no clue right now.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

GregT943 said:


> wtf, that's so disappointing to hear. I really hope they get snow before 2/22 which is when I will be there with them. Didn't you go to Baldface as well? How are they doing with snow? I'll be in Nelson with Kootenay backcountry guides from 2/24 - 2/27, hopefully their backcountry zone is doing better than Rossland's. I really hope they get a decent storm soon. I figured mid to late February would basically be a guarantee for good conditions but I guess not.


Looks like you going the refresher they needed!!! 2/22 going be perfect!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Depending on how things shape up... I'm considering maybe going to tremblant mid April with a stop in Montreal. 

Prolly Maine though. More likely.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

thecadgod said:


> Looks like you going the refresher they needed!!! 2/22 going be perfect!


I saw they got a little bit on 2/15 and are suppose to get more this weekend. I'm hoping they get more than what is projected, and hopefully Nelson gets a bunch too


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> Depending on how things shape up... I'm considering maybe going to tremblant mid April with a stop in Montreal.
> 
> Prolly Maine though. More likely.


Tremblant is a fun resort. It has that larger west coast resort feel at the base, but with east coast conditions and mountain. I have stayed at the Residence Inn there before, it was a good time


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

GregT943 said:


> wtf, that's so disappointing to hear. I really hope they get snow before 2/22 which is when I will be there with them. Didn't you go to Baldface as well? How are they doing with snow? I'll be in Nelson with Kootenay backcountry guides from 2/24 - 2/27, hopefully their backcountry zone is doing better than Rossland's. I really hope they get a decent storm soon. I figured mid to late February would basically be a guarantee for good conditions but I guess not.


I live in the northwest Kootenays (Nakusp) and the temps have been warm!! Feels like spring in the valley. Not unheard of, but definitely strange for this time of year. 

Hopefully will get some snow (at higher elevations) this weekend, and then a high-pressure system rolls in with cold temps and sun. There's lots of snow - just needs a couple of small dumps to refresh everything.


----------

